# Jubilee Celebrations - are you doing anything and if so, what?



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know that the world is currently even more sombre but I thought I'd start this for a little light hearted chat.

I am very excited about the Jubilee (I love the Queen) and I know a few of us are planning things for the Jubilee weekend so thought we could pop ideas/makes/designs on here in case it inspires anyone.

My third Jubilee item arrived today and it's so cute I've had to put it up in the kitchen already. I mean, the Queen has already been Queen for 70 years, so I feel like it's allowed.










Only 99 days to go!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The village is the starting the process of arranging something and there seems to be quite a bit of support and help, don’t know what the plans are. I remember the last one they did (2012?) and that was great fun.
She has been my Queen almost as long as I have been alive, I was born in May 1951, so she is kind of special. She’s always been there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We live on a 1930s estate, we have a little green where I'm sure there will be something planned on one of the days - possibly a bring and share picnic, we've done that kind of thing before. We will decorate our houses too, we did for the VE Day celebrations and all had individual picnics on our front gardens as it was in lockdown. I'm going all out for the decorations for the Platinum Jubilee. Bunting, rag wreaths, red, white and blue flowers. I can't wait. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We’re all a bit leftie around here so I don’t know. I have photos of our street’s party from the Coronation (I appear to be curator of my street’s history also....) so I might post it on WhatsApp and see what folk think. My parents village will do something so I may gatecrash that! I’m a bit meh - don’t mind the Queen but the rest are debatable. Boris as President is worse (sorry to lower the tone!)

I love your enthusiasm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's funny, I'm from a long line of Lefties (and consider myself a Leftie) but I do love the Queen, so really want to mark the occasion. 

We have a photo of the Queen visiting our estate in the 1950s, she dropped in on a friend who lived here when she was at Goodwood. I may incorporate it into my display somewhere


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Helping the local community association produce a book about the Queen's reign and how the village celebrated the various jubilees. weddings etc. They are also producing a book about VE day memories and an education pack for local schools.

Such is the life of the Hon. Sec of a local history group...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So many message gone  Booo.

I do remember that @Siskin is wearing trousers though  and not a frock!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure that someone round here will be doing something


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Our village did a Party in the Park for the Golden Jubilee so I'm hoping there'll be something similar this year. The park is only a hundred yards down the lane from my house so we'll hear everything going on. I'll be getting out the flags and bunting 
Me and Mr. Lambchop at the Golden Jubilee celebrations


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I've been making the flags for my bunting. I've never had a bunting panel before but it's excellent. I've got two, I've backed them with plain royal blue. Takes blooming ages to cut out 64 flags! That's the worst bit - I've now got to decide exactly on the layout for them and them attach them to the header tape.

This is the panel










My favourite flag - the Queen in the State Coach, what's not to like? 










I'm going to use all the little off cuts, including these crowns, in my rag wreaths.










Cut! Cut! Cut! Hurrah for the rotary cutter.










Planning the layout...










...and adding in the Union Flag flags










Phew! It does take me such a long time to do anything but it always makes me smile when it's finished.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and we have had confirmation today that we will be having a Sunday Jubilee Party on the estate green, with a hog roast and an ice cream van  Hope it won't be chucking it down...

I shall return with flower updates in due course, once they've come on a bit more. Anyone else got anything in the pipeline yet?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Our local Church is organising a Village Party ( in the field behind the Church ) with picnics, music and games.

Hopefully won’t be pouring down with rain !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Party in the park is on for us.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

My MIL is creating bunting too for the jubilee so she can hang it between hers and her neighbour's house (they are friends).
@Mrs Funkin your sewing table looks amazing. Where did you get it from, if you don't mind my asking?

Not sure if anything is happening around here. I'm sure my neighbour will let me know if there is. I'm just going to enjoy my extra day off


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @ECT  it's all just from IKEA. The drawer units are Alex. The small white ones have a kitchen worktop on the top, which is a great space. The larger ones are two Alex units back to back with a cutting mat on the top - that was a sudden inspiration and it's been brilliant. I've popped a couple of clearer photos here from when we did the room last year.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @ECT  it's all just from IKEA. The drawer units are Alex. The small white ones have a kitchen worktop on the top, which is a great space. The larger ones are two Alex units back to back with a cutting mat on the top - that was a sudden inspiration and it's been brilliant. I've popped a couple of clearer photos here from when we did the room last year.
> 
> View attachment 489001
> View attachment 489003


Thank you! My MIL is looking for a new table but all the ones that are the size that she wants are £300+
Your room looks amazing. So organised and clear! Makes me wish I had a sewing room except I can't sew :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not very good @ECT but it's fun (and a bit stressful too!) - though I think my favourite thing is buying fabric. The ikea stuff isn't super cheap but because it was storage and a good surface too, it seemed worth it to me.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, love the bunting @Mrs Funkin! Looks great :Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I've been making the flags for my bunting. I've never had a bunting panel before but it's excellent. I've got two, I've backed them with plain royal blue. Takes blooming ages to cut out 64 flags! That's the worst bit - I've now got to decide exactly on the layout for them and them attach them to the header tape.
> 
> This is the panel
> 
> ...


Maybe a silly question but did you have to put a hem on all of those.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe a silly question but did you have to put a hem on all of those.


They are "bagged out" @Happy Paws2 - which just means you sew them together wrong sides out and then turn them inside out, poke the bottom point with something (I use a knitting needle) and iron. The good thing with bunting is you only have to sew two sides, as the top just gets "hidden" in the header tape (which I've not attached them to yet).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> They are "bagged out" @Happy Paws2 - which just means you sew them together wrong sides out and then turn them inside out, poke the bottom point with something (I use a knitting needle) and iron. The good thing with bunting is you only have to sew two sides, as the top just gets "hidden" in the header tape (which I've not attached them to yet).[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks...they really look lovely.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

i think I'll just be watching everything on the TV, OH isn't interested.

Got a few flags to put in the window.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That sewing room has me green with envy! Despite there only being 2 of us in a 3 bed house my machine is stuck in the corner of our dining room/music room/ dumping ground! I really want to rescue it and blow the dust off and make some pretty things.
I did an embroidery for the Silver Jubilee,would like to do another but would struggle with concentration now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I do love it @SusieRainbow - it was barely used as a bedroom (I think three or four times in seven years), so husband last year said it should be my space, so the dining room wasn't covered in sewing stuff. I am very lucky, I know that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

This thread has inspired me, and while I won't be going out to anything (too many people for my liking, not even sure my area is doing anything, haven't seen anything mentioned ...), I found a free download, print, colour in thing to make your own bunting. 
So I shall make a mini bunting to hang in my window. One of the triangles is so cute too, it's got a Corgi on it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and we have had confirmation today that we will be having a Sunday Jubilee Party on the estate green, with a hog roast and an ice cream van  Hope it won't be chucking it down...
> 
> I shall return with flower updates in due course, once they've come on a bit more. Anyone else got anything in the pipeline yet?


Gazebos will be a good idea


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

These Posters are all around our Village


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Orpington High street has got the Union Flags on every lamp post. Looks lovely, very British.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just started to crochet some bunting and other bits to make decorations.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

.....Errrr, does buying the commemorative £5 coin count? 

Otherwise, I've ordered some bunting. 

I'm hoping to craft something, but at the moment, I don't know what.

@lymorelynn they look lovely.  I wouldn't know where to start with crochet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Super cute bunting @lymorelynn  I love it.

@LinznMilly are you like me and Craft Challenged? If so, I recommend making a Jubilee Rag Wreath - I'm making a couple soon to hang in the windows, I think the wreaths I have are too small for the front door - but I do actually have a heart shaped one still, so maybe I should do a heart for the front door and the smaller rings for the windows. If you aren't Craft Challenged like me, the world is your oyster


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Super cute bunting @lymorelynn  I love it.
> 
> @LinznMilly are you like me and Craft Challenged? If so, I recommend making a Jubilee Rag Wreath - I'm making a couple soon to hang in the windows, I think the wreaths I have are too small for the front door - but I do actually have a heart shaped one still, so maybe I should do a heart for the front door and the smaller rings for the windows. If you aren't Craft Challenged like me, the world is your oyster


I like cross stitch, sewing, and card making. I've ordered a Union Flag cross stitch pattern. Still looking for ideas, though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.gathered.how/sewing-and-quilting/sewing/jubilee-sewing-projects/

Look at the little tiny cross stitch food flags! The very last idea, so cute 

I will probably make a little quilted "tea cup" mat - we have a little thing by the kettle that our two cups stand on. I've got some union flag fabric, I couldn't decide what to do with it as I only bought a fat quarter of it. I was thinking maybe a cushion cover but not sure...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I received my new free** Janome the other day and made my first thing on it - a little string of bunting for the back of my car  It's not great as I need to get to know it better but it looks cute there I think. I made it a bit too long as I measured the outside not where it was going to hang, it should have ended on a red flag at each end, but they are just tucked away.










(subscribe to a sewing mag for the year for £109, got a free Janome!)


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

We are decorating the charity shop I volunteer at on Saturday, someone is bringing in an old jubilee phone to go in the window.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That sounds fun @Beth78 any excuse for decorating


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.gathered.how/sewing-and-quilting/sewing/jubilee-sewing-projects/
> 
> Look at the little tiny cross stitch food flags! The very last idea, so cute
> 
> I will probably make a little quilted "tea cup" mat - we have a little thing by the kettle that our two cups stand on. I've got some union flag fabric, I couldn't decide what to do with it as I only bought a fat quarter of it. I was thinking maybe a cushion cover but not sure...


Ooooh! I like the sceptre. It goes with this;









I didn't realise until I'd nearly finished it that it was designed for the golden jubilee. :Bag Still, mounted on some purple and/or silver card or fabric, it will look quite nice. 

Might grab a Union Flag pattern too.

Some have started to put up their bunting along their fences. Tempted to start assembling mine.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a bit too short, but never mind.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So after my rag wreath joy at Christmas, I made a little one for the door for the Jubilee.

















I think it's quite cute.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Lots of flags & bunting going up around London


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely to see the Queen in her Jubilee year at the Chelsea Flower Show looking very well and happy in her lovely new Buggy,


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Not the best photo as I took it after putting it out on Sunday night but my postbox topper as contribution to the Jubilee celebrations.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is AWESOME @pinklizzy  Just brilliant. Well done on your fabulous creation.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Goodness me! We live on a 1930s “garden estate” by the sea - one of the many joys is that we have a green in the middle. On the Jubilee Sunday, we are having a hog roast and ice cream van and there are 170 people coming! Blimey. That’s a lot of setting up to do in the morning. 

I’m now planning my cakes to make…I was going to do a big Union Jack tray bake but think I’ll do individual decent sized brownies and put the union flag on them in berries instead. I think that might be easier. Not sure yet…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The posh bunting is sewn - hurrah! Probably will hang it on Monday I think.

I'm stupidly pleased with it (especially the flag with the Queen in the State Coach haha!)


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is AWESOME @pinklizzy  Just brilliant. Well done on your fabulous creation.


Thank you @Mrs Funkin  I love your bunting, the colours and details are just wonderful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @pinklizzy - I must say the blue header tape was HORRID - it was cheap and stretched way too much, so my sewing is a touch wonky. Never mind


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

pinklizzy said:


> Not the best photo as I took it after putting it out on Sunday night but my postbox topper as contribution to the Jubilee celebrations.
> View attachment 491609


Oh that is brilliant ! We have postbox toppers here but none as good as that.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Not doing anything special.Will watch on the telly. Havent been able to get hold of any flags.
people dont see to have bothered though the council are putting on events and local churches too.


----------



## ukcatowner (9 mo ago)

We have these and other knitted designs appearing locally on letter boxes. They are lovely.


----------



## ukcatowner (9 mo ago)

What will I be doing? Well I maybe working if I accept the extra shifts over the school holidays.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My door wreath and bunting are finished and ready to go up on Monday 
I've just downloaded a pattern for queen and corgi so I'll make those over the weekend. Not sure where to put them yet though.
I'm a bit disappointed that there's no topper on our post box yet but maybe the local craft group are waiting until Monday too as the village green hasn't been decorated yet either.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ukcatowner said:


> View attachment 491695


That's lovely, 
If they did that to our post box it would most likely disappear within minutes.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lovely to see everyone getting crafty for the jubilee!

My cousin asked me to make her some bunting for her caravan so dug out some burlap that I've had for years and havent ever had a use for and made two of these buntings, one for my house to have in the front garden too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the latest in my Jubilee makes is a little mug stand. Husband likes one by the kettle, as he's a bit clumsy, so I've made a few in different patterns. I found this fat quarter in the drawer, I forgot I'd bought it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We weren't putting any bunting up as TBH it is too much trouble of us. I saw my lovely neighbour this morning and she's brought enough bunting four all our four bungalows.

The pub over the road has got the road closed for 2 hrs in the afternoon.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Red, white and Boooo.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

My 2 year old niece had a jubilee picnic at nursery today. She had her face painted with a Union Jack Flag. All the kids wore red white or blue & u guessed it, ate red white and blue food. 

The nursery did it today. As they are now on Half Term holiday


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just about remember the Silver Jubilee party in 1977. I won a goldfish on the fair on Hook a Duck (called Sammy) and we had a lovely party at school. I was five though, so slightly more memory is in there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bunting is up. I honestly love the bunting I made. The rest is years old, might replace it at some point with some more hand made but not this year.
























Sad that my pelargoniums are a bit "meh" and no sign of the blue trailing lobelia at all 

The bunting almost makes up for that though!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks lovely, you must be really pleased with all your hard work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Happy Paws2 - I must confess I'm in love with the bunting I made


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Happy Paws2 - I must confess I'm in love with the bunting I made


and you should be they are lovely.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Her Majesty is just taking the corgi for a walk before popping in for tea.
She'll be getting dressed up in the royal regalia later


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love her, you’re so clever Lynn


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Her Majesty is just taking the corgi for a walk before popping in for tea.
> She'll be getting dressed up in the royal regalia later
> View attachment 492297
> View attachment 492299
> ...


love it but you need to do a little golf buggy for her!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> love it but you need to do a little golf buggy for her!


I thought she also needs her beloved ponies, one will be suffice though!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

In London & out for a walk around Buckingham Palace and the Mall.
I’m getting a free preview of the Concert, which they are rehearsing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> I thought she also needs her beloved ponies, one will be suffice though!


Bloomin corgi was bad enough :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Havent been able to get hold of any flags, wilko didnt have any nor did local shops . DD said she had some and will drop them off if she remembers!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Joseph sounds fab , no idea who it is though


kimthecat said:


> Havent been able to get hold of any flags, wilko didnt have any nor did local shops . DD said she had some and will drop them off if she remembers!


Have u tried Amazon ? We got ours from Amazon


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Ok I'm just a teeny bit jealous! I'm loving all the crafts. I was in the UK for Will and Kate's wedding and it just seemed really special (and I'm not really a royalist, even though I'm a commonweath-er). Hope you all have a fabulous time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our next door neighbour has put the bunting across all our 6 bungalows.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm working at the charity shop tomorrow so I'm wondering if it will be busy with all the people off work or quiet because everyone is partying.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The bunting's up, the flag's out and two Queenies are ready for my grand-daughters when they come on Saturday  (I think Queenie #1 is the best )
Hope everyone has a lovely, long jubilee weekend


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Love this photo of the Queen & young Prince Louis


----------



## ukcatowner (9 mo ago)

The Red Arrows flew over my work place and what a noise that was. Everyone came outside to watch them fly passed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ukcatowner said:


> The Red Arrows flew over my work place and what a noise that was. Everyone came outside to watch them fly passed.


How lovely for you, I loved to have see that.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a shame she'll miss the service at St Pauls, if it had been at Westminster Abbey I think she may have made it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our lovely neighbour came round yesterday and gave us a union flag with the queen on to put in the window, she brought one for herself and thought we'd like one. Just manged to get outside this morning to have a look at it, it looks lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love the red arrows! We get them sometimes over our house when they are doing a display involving Goodwood.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Been watching a lot on the telly . There's been too much chitchat with celebrities and Kirsty on BBC 1 . Missed the church service today but saw the congregation leave . Apparently when they arrived Boris was booed by the crowd and Meghan and harry had booed and cheers from the crowd.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Off to a Jubilee BBQ and I've made a slightly dodgy looking chocolate brownie that I tried to decorate with the union flag 










Hopefully people will be tiddly by pudding so they won't notice how wonky it looks, haha


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

We haven't got any decor up, we can never be arsed with things like that and we arent Royalists, but I think the street is having a party, kinda on your own front lawn type of thing. However, an extremely long term resident has suddenly died - went to bed with a pain in his side, wife found him dead - so not sure exactly what the plans are. We don't get informed as technically we dont live on that street, but we are a corner house so our property does extend onto 2 different streets. But we shall be sitting on our lawn and joining in if it happens.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Jack Monroe is posting how to make a version of the Jubilee pudding for £4.85, making it 49p per person on Twitter. The original was a _completely_ out of touch £35 to make. I might make Jack's version as I have guests on Sunday - we're tidying up a few graves.

It is making some people and communities very happy and the Queen deserves a celebration for her service. It would have been better to have followed George V's example for his Silver Jubilee where he asked fundraisers to use the money to buy land for community parks and playing fields; not to buy him gifts (that was during the Great Depression). For me, it feels utterly out of touch, like the pudding. £1.5billion and so many food banks. Ditto the DK book my stepson received when a book token for something more relevant to his school work would have been appreciated, it's wasteful.

The boos at Boris and his head in his hands at the service were very telling. Did anyone see that Carrie had left the price label on her shoe?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel like that about the platinum and diamond brooch the Queen has been gifted. I’m fairly sure that money could have done a lot of good…she does have a lot of diamonds already!

The lady who did the jubilee trifle did say that a similar pudding could be achieved much more easily and cheaply, that’s why she made a trifle. £35 is mind boggling for a pud!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Been watching a lot on the telly . There's been too much chitchat with celebrities and Kirsty on BBC 1 . Missed the church service today but saw the congregation leave . Apparently when they arrived Boris was booed by the crowd and Meghan and harry had booed and cheers from the crowd.


Yes, they booed and geared Boris but I never noticed any for Harry and Meghan.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel like that about the platinum and diamond brooch the Queen has been gifted. I'm fairly sure that money could have done a lot of good…she does have a lot of diamonds already!
> 
> The lady who did the jubilee trifle did say that a similar pudding could be achieved much more easily and cheaply, that's why she made a trifle. £35 is mind boggling for a pud!


15 eggs or something. A version for the posh and one for the peasants!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pawscrossed said:


> 15 eggs or something. A version for the posh and one for the peasants!


Hah! Well I know where I stand with that


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Really enjoying the party at the palace even if I dont know who all the singers are !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel like that about the platinum and diamond brooch the Queen has been gifted. I'm fairly sure that money could have done a lot of good…she does have a lot of diamonds already!
> 
> The lady who did the jubilee trifle did say that a similar pudding could be achieved much more easily and cheaply, that's why she made a trifle. £35 is mind boggling for a pud!


I'm making a cheats version of the pud for me and OH, it's sugar free too! Just off to make the custard now and we'll have it for tea tomorrow.
Pictures will follow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Really enjoying the party at the palace even if I dont know who all the singers are !


I thought the Diversity bit was brilliant....and as for the Queen and Paddington. Well. It was *nearly* as good as the Queen and James Bond


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

kimthecat said:


> Really enjoying the party at the palace even if I dont know who all the singers are !


I am too. I don't usually watch concerts, not my thing but it is such a good mix of everything. Camilla makes me laugh, so out of time with her flag waving :Hilarious, I would be exactly the same.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've loved it all. I watched a documentary today on private film of the Queen and her family. Her early years looked so happy, they were really close and her dad playing with her as a youngster. It must have been very traumatic for her to lose him. Yet she stepped up and hasn't put a step wrong. I saw a speach she made where she said, " I won't fight on the battle fields as past Kings have for you and I won't make rules in parliament but I will serve you for the rest of my life". She has done what she promised.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Diana Ross , fantastic. Shes 78 !


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Surprised I havent really seen any signs of celebrating round my way. Nothing except several people have a union jack sticker in their window....and Im fairly sure it must of been free in some newspaper!LOL


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope the bad weather doesnt ruin the street parties


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

My sister who lives in Goring is staying here in Reading today as Goring and Streatley are doing a 1km street party so access would be impossible and she's got a couple of dog walks to do for her pet sitting business to do.

I hope the weather stays dry for them.
I think it's great people are getting in the party spirit after all the depressing stuff of the last couple of years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We've been setting up for our big party, husband was climbing trees on the Green to hang bunting. He's not done that on the trees here for over 40 years!



















I've done two little flower things. One with flowers from a friend's garden that she brought round on Thursday and one with roses from the front of an elderly neighbour, with lavender from ours. He sadly died last winter but would have loved this.

















It's very overcast, we are hoping it won't pour down.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've been setting up for our big party, husband was climbing trees on the Green to hang bunting. He's not done that on the trees here for over 40 years!
> 
> View attachment 493227
> 
> ...


Pretty flowers. Fingers crossed it stays dry for you x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Surprised I havent really seen any signs of celebrating round my way. Nothing except several people have a union jack sticker in their window....and Im fairly sure it must of been free in some newspaper!LOL


Nothing around here either much to my surprise.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Watched some of the pageant. It went on a long time and didn't watch all of it but very enjoyable. The Royal children were very well behaved , they must have been tired. 
Good to see some of the personalities fromn the past and present but calling Holly Willoughby a National Treasure is way over the top. :Vomit .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah, the rain held off for our hog roast and estate party 










I'm so thankful we live where we do. One of our older residents said we are a village within a village - and we are, she is right


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's it then. Our bunting isn't coming down until tomorrow though as our over the road neighbours asked us to leave it, as their daughter is home to visit from NZ after five years away. Any excuse…

I hope you all enjoyed the Jubilee festivities as much as I did


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 493291
> 
> 
> That's it then. Our bunting isn't coming down until tomorrow though as our over the road neighbours asked us to leave it, as their daughter is home to visit from NZ after five years away. Any excuse…
> ...


I'm not a Royalist & didn't attend any celebrations as it's not my thing (& where I live there is only a couple of houses) but it's been so nice seeing people having such lovely parties & celebrating with friends, families & neighbours. After such a truly horrible few years I honestly think this was a much needed chance for people to get together ... & I've loved seeing all the home made bunting, flags, crocheted stuff, cakes, etc

Hope everyone enjoyed their Jubilee weekend whatever you were doing


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We were due to come back from Suffolk on Sunday but due to the awful weather forecast decided to come home on Saturday instead. Consequently we could go to the village jubilee party in the village. 
Luckily the rain held off long enough for a good time to be had by all. Really nice to wander about and chat to friends, but it was flipping cold being on the highest point in the village high on the Cotswolds. I ended up having to go home after about an hour or so as I was getting so cold. Our friends joined us and we had our picnic in the house, nearly put the heating on.
A tree was planted (a Tulip tree) and a memorial bench stands besides it. It’s in a nice sheltered spot in a corner. I hope a protective fence is put around it as the field is used by children to play football.
At the last jubilee a copper beech was planted and a dry stone wall was erected around it. The tree is now well grown and is looking lovely


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I loved it, everything was so well done they did the Queen proud, I loved the drone show the Corgi with his bone and horse so brilliant.

When we do something special we do it WELL

It was nice seeing the Royal family letting their hair down a little and Prince Louis was so cute he stole the whole weekend.

The Queen and with Paddington Bear that was so funny.

I'm glad the Queen managed to make the 2 balcony appearances it was lovely to see her.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was worried the last 12 months that losing Philip she might not still have been her for the Jubilee.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a lovely image @Mrs Funkin


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Did anyone see the first ever corgi race? I think it was at Epsom, they seemed to have a lot of fun


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Did anyone see the first ever corgi race? I think it was at Epsom, they seemed to have a lot of fun


Oh no I didn`t but have just googled it, they enjoyed themselves , it was in Scotland, East Lothian racecourse.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh no I didn`t but have just googled it, they enjoyed themselves , it was in Scotland, East Lothian racecourse.


Having a whale of a time . Ah good to know, I guessed Epsom because I knew that one was on then too


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im just going to go a bit OTT as I dont want to start a separate thread. What did you think of Prince Louis's behaviour at the pageant where he was cheeking his mum.
People going nuts saying he shouldn't be that disrespectful at that age or he is autistic. Seems a bit OTT to me .


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Im just going to go a bit OTT as I dont want to start a separate thread. What did you think of Prince Louis's behaviour at the pageant where he was cheeking his mum.
> People going nuts saying he shouldn't be that disrespectful at that age or he is autistic. Seems a bit OTT to me .


I didn't watch it so just googled. Definitely OTT poor little boy was probably bored and over tired.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Im just going to go a bit OTT as I dont want to start a separate thread. What did you think of Prince Louis's behaviour at the pageant where he was cheeking his mum.
> People going nuts saying he shouldn't be that disrespectful at that age or he is autistic. Seems a bit OTT to me .


I've seen similar. 
To me he was acting as a bored 4 year old who realised he wasn't going to get a good telling off so took the opportunity to play up. As to being autistic what utter nonsense, how can they tell by seeing a few random pictures of a videos of a child on one day


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don’t have any children but to me a four year would probably behave like that, especially given how tired he must have been. The older two were very good considering the only day they got “off” was Friday for the Thanksgiving service. On the Saturday they were in Wales, then back for the concert - I’d have needed a nap! 

As long as he doesn’t cheek his Great Granny, or it’s to the Tower with him


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with all the above. Honestly, its a shame they are picking on a young child because of rivalry.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

He's only 4 and I think he did well to sit for so long. Maybe nanny should have taken him after a few hours, I think they all acted just as you would expect children to do. Kate is a very good mother you can see how calm and caring she is, William also.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

"Ma'amalade" - a new poem by Mark Graham

Paddington planted his paw in the cake 
For a nervous young bear an easy mistake 
Producing a sandwich with which to atone 
He couldn't believe it, the Queen had her own!


----------

